# Yamaha YHT-395BL Setup for best sound



## voltair (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I bought this to go with my LG DVD player and Panasonic Viera 50 plasma.
There are so many variables to setup on the HTR-3064

There are adjustments that can be made for crossover/subwoofer etc. . . .
but I don't know optimum adjustments. Any advice appreciated. 

I already searched this forum and after reading the advice I purchased heavier gauge speaker cable. 
Thank you for that tip.

Jim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the HTS, what speakers are you using with this receiver?


----------



## voltair (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,

I am using the Yamaha speakers that came with the Yamaha YHT-395BL system.
The system included the HYT-3064 receiver.
There are 4 smaller surround 1 larger center and 1 subwoofer.
All have the Yamaha label.

It is pretty good for my purposes and I think a good value for the price.

Thank you,

Jim


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The normal setup would be like this if possible. http://www.crutchfield.com/ISEO-rgbtcspd/learn/learningcenter/home/speaker_placement.html If your reciever allows you to change crossover settings then your manual should explain how to do it. I would start at 80hz for a crossover and then experiment with some a little higher until you find the settings that sound best to you.


----------



## voltair (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks!

Good info there.
The crossover at 80 causes the speakers to distort but changing to 160 helps a bit although at the expense of the CD audio sound. I have Owens Corning 703 and 705 traps that I made, about a dozen or so around the room which help a lot with the room sound. Just cant figure out the best settings on the receiver but will keep messing with it. The crossover has a bigger effect than I expected. 

Next up Panasonic Viera settings.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Experimenting is half the fun of HT. :clap: Also remember that if your OC room treatments are only 2" thick they will not help with the Bass. Your bass traps would need to be at least 4" thick to have any effect on the low freq's. Good luck and have fun....:wave:


----------



## voltair (Nov 28, 2011)

4 inches OC in the corners
2 inches OC on wall, ceiling etc
burlap wrapped
makes huge difference in the room
recommended!


----------

